# Emerald Isle Fishing question



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

I am thinking of vacationing this summer ( 7/16 thru 7/23 ) at Emerald Isle with my wife and grandkids -- can anyone let me know what I can expect for fishing in the surf / piers / kayak ?? Sound ?? Ocean ?? Charters ??
Total new area to me, used to Nags Head - Oregon inlet area but my wife wants to try this because she thinks safer ocean for young grandkids.
Any info, suggestions appreciated


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gona be at one of the hottest points of the year. tons of spanish/blues/sharks, should be some tarpon moving up the coast as well

if you have a kayak, bring it, endless amount of launch spots on the island as well as off the island, ton of drum in the sound to be had. 


ungodly amount of charters for everything from inshore and past the stream and everywhere inbetween.



JL


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

*Thanks for response*

Thanks for info Jesse - makes me a little more comfy with choice, will make sure to load up kayak for trip -- any resources I could check for specifics? I assume all the tackle I usually use for fishing on the northern beaches/sound will work fine. Soft baits, mirrolures for kayak/sound -- Gotchas, Soft baits, bottom rigs, pin rigs for piers -- Jigs, Metal, Swimming plugs, live bait for kayak/ocean


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

I have surf fished the island a ton in june.. and this year will be doing so july 2 thru july 16. Surf fishing will be an early morning and evening game. I expect to see small mullets, average spot, some croakers, some pompano to be around bottom fishing wise.... flouder should be around too, last year last week of june we caught two just over slot sized red drum in pine knoll shores. Spanish and blues should be around as well.... should be plenty to catch.. biggest advise if you fish bait... buy it FRESH. I buy mine from the fish market. pay more.. catch more.

Stay in touch
J


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

*fresh bait -- castnet*

is there bait to be had with a castnet ?? sounds like I will be able to keep my grandkids happy with small stuff in surf, and myself happy on piers and kayak-- any size to flounder, last year I didnt catch a single keeper around oregon inlet all 10 -13 inchers


----------



## gaffstepper (Sep 17, 2010)

Pompano. The secret to them is gold hooks, and a short cast. They are in the shallows, near the breakers. When I was a kid we had a cottage in Emerald Isle, and I caught more pompano with a zebco 33 than my dad or brothers put together, because of my range. And they are hard to beat as table fare. Even as sashimi, one of the best fish in the surf... Oh bait wise, the freshest shrimp you can get your hands on, or bloodworms. Small gold hooks, a 2 hook bottom rig, and no more than 3 oz. lead.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe Vanischak said:


> Thanks for info Jesse - makes me a little more comfy with choice, will make sure to load up kayak for trip -- any resources I could check for specifics? I assume all the tackle I usually use for fishing on the northern beaches/sound will work fine. Soft baits, mirrolures for kayak/sound -- Gotchas, Soft baits, bottom rigs, pin rigs for piers -- Jigs, Metal, Swimming plugs, live bait for kayak/ocean


yeah, you got it. gulp for inshore , shore lure glass minnow off the beach. i think i kept 10 lures in my bag for the surf last year, 9 of them were white shore lures


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Joe Vanischak said:


> is there bait to be had with a castnet ?? sounds like I will be able to keep my grandkids happy with small stuff in surf, and myself happy on piers and kayak-- any size to flounder, last year I didnt catch a single keeper around oregon inlet all 10 -13 inchers


You can go to the sound access areas and cast net shrimp at times and certianly small pin fish etc. Last year in pine knoll shores we got half a dozen of them scattered over the week from 13- 19 inches. I dont target them hard but my twelve year old caught a couple on small swim baits in the suds. Stay in touch.

John


----------

